# Spiritual battles and struggles



## Nathan A. Hughes (Jul 13, 2018)

I am currently writing a short devotional book on issues that faces believers today. I am looking for suggestion to write about. Please brethren can you list spiritual battles, struggles and issues that face the church today. Thank you


----------



## Cymro (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi Nathan, I wish you well in your undertaking, but the issues are so numerous that it will never be a “short” devotional. And I think there are differences peculiar to the nation we live in. To have a consensus of spiritual struggles across countries is so wide ranging, that the subject cannot be condensed. If however you limit it to Wales, there is dissapointingly sufficient material to fill your pages. Oh Wales, Wales, the crown has fallen from your head!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jul 13, 2018)

I particularly think of two off the top of my head.

1.Through the busyness of our culture, it can be easy to lose sight of spiritual life and eternity. 

2. The age of science, reason, critical thinking, and skepticism cause many to not believe or have a hard time embracing all the scriptures with child-like faith.

I hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 14, 2018)

The bombardment of sensual images in ads, tv, and on the internet. We are swimming in it and our children are, too. I watched a cartoon with my kids the other day and there was a hidden sexual innuendo in it (is nothing off limits nowadays). We are like fish swimming in dirty waters and hoping to stay clean.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 15, 2018)

Pergamum said:


> The bombardment of sensual images in ads, tv, and on the internet. We are swimming in it and our children are, too. I watched a cartoon with my kids the other day and there was a hidden sexual innuendo in it (is nothing off limits nowadays). We are like fish swimming in dirty waters and hoping to stay clean.


I am glad you mentioned this, Pergamum, because I am finding that in Reformed circles in my country, people are not as circumspect about this issue as I wuld like. Phil 4:8-9 "Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is just, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is commendable, if there is any excellence, if there is anything worthy of praise, think about these things. What you have learned received and heard and seen in me—practice these things, and the God of peace will be with you."


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 15, 2018)

Nathan A. Hughes said:


> I am currently writing a short devotional book on issues that faces believers today. I am looking for suggestion to write about.


I am inclined to argue that Gurnall's "The Christian in Complete Armour" could provide a foundation for your work, updated with modern day issues that others have mentioned.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 15, 2018)

Cymro said:


> Oh Wales, Wales, the crown has fallen from your head!


I was just thinking of you Jeff. I have just been chatting to a fellow New Zealander who also loves the Welsh revivals. I told him I loved the 2 vol book "The Calvinistic Methodist Fathers of Wales." I understand however this Welsh author only studied the Welsh revivals until about 1825. I understand he ran out of money to finish the research project. However they are very rich in Welsh revivals prior to 1825. As you know Whitefield was a Calvinistic Methodist so you get a very wonderful link between the Welsh revivals and Whitefields ministry. But recently I made a fascinating discovery. As you will know, the beloved Welsh historian, Eifion Evans, wrote 2 books on both the 1859 and 1904 Welsh revivals.It seems to me these books by Evans basically ‘finish’ the story of the Calvinistic Methodist Fathers of Wales. So all these books, together, go from the time of Whitefield (he did minister in Wales) right right until the 1904 revival with many lessons for our spiritually needy time. For me a wonderful discovery!


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 15, 2018)

The belief of the infallibility and inerrancy of the Bible within the church. Those who think many of the historical events of the Bible are just good examples


----------

